# downgrading OSes



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

I have about 3 classic Macs and my desktop (6220CD) has OS8.5 on it. The deal is I have a Finder error that shows up whenever I turn my computer on. It's no problem, the message just shows up. I have had no problems with OS8.1 and was wondering is it possible to downgrade to it using a clean install. I'd tried everything else to get rid of the error and this is all that's left. Any other way will be fine too! Also if you know where to find a beige G3 for 300 bucks or lower that'll be nice too.
Later,
El


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there ~ welcome to TSG. 

What specific error message (word for word) are you receiving?


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

The message is " The finder has shut down, save all of your files and restart"...I've been seeing it for five months, but that's mostly what it says. I only get that message...but sometimes I wish I could goto OS8.1 or maybe I guess 9.1 if it would mean I wouldn't see that anymore. From what I can gather...the last clean install, it didn't start happening again until I moved the other extensions back to the System folder, but I'm not going thru 112 extensions. Hope you can help.
Later,
El


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Your Performa will support 9.0, but not 9.1. 

How much memory does it have? Have you tried a clean install of 8.5 since the error message started appearing?

Also - a low-end 233 MHz G3 is estimated @ around $400 - $450 bucks. Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## jgamel (Feb 17, 2003)

Better you should upgrade to 8.6, the most stable of the 8.x series. Have you trashed the Finder preferences? Do you get the message when you boot up with extensions off? have you zapped PRAM? And how much memory do you have?

Jay Gamel


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

I had done everything except the clean install, now I've done that...the Finder error is still there. I used that Clean Install assistant, when it removed the extensions and all that I'd put in, the finder didn't shut down. I know it's an extension or control panel, but I can't find it...so that's why I wanted to downgrade...after all, I've had nothing bad happen with 8.1 I even tried using something called Extension Overload...it told me what each extension does before I delete them, but it still didn't know the purpose of all of the extensions. Personally, I think it's three DLL extensions that are on there...those things always cause trouble...I just don't know if I can delete them. Oh, on that G3, I just want the beige desktop one.
Later,
El


----------



## jgamel (Feb 17, 2003)

Basically, you use the extension manager in your control panels to turn off everything but your basic system extensions; then start adding them back in a few at a time to find out which one is causing the problem. Takes anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour, but it always works. Check your suspicious ones first. Sometimes it's a combination of extensions that does it: either one, no problem; together, a bomb.

You didn't say how much memory you have. You find that in the "about this mac" under the apple menu. 

Otherwise, just go back to 8.1. If everything worked under that, what the heck...


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

Since I still can't find what the problem is, I've decided to upgrade to 9.1 and hope it helps! I have 32 meg of ram with virtual it's 64meg. I think I can't upgrade to 9.2 maybe that'll get rid of the Finder shutdown error.
Wish me luck! 
---
The triforce will be with you!


----------



## jgamel (Feb 17, 2003)

i don't think 9.1 is going to improve matters. You have a 6220CD which has a power pc 603 or 603e processor which was only supported up to sys 8.0. You don't have enough RAM at 32 to run 8.6, much less 9.1 (I wouldn't use less than 128 for that). You can't run a system off virtual memory, either.


You will have troubles using so much virtual memory. Cut it down to 1 mb for a total of 33 and see what happens. Try turning it off altogether. if you want to continue using that Performa with newer software, you need to get the extra 32 megs installed and use as little virtual memory as possible for adequate performance. i don't know if you have two 16meg mods in your two slots, or one 32. You'll need two 32s to get the max at about $38 each.

Good luck.


----------



## idraw22 (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

I checked apple-history.com before thinking about upgrading. The info on my computer said I'm able to upgrade to 9.1 that's how I found out. I used to have 8.6, but I was having so many glitches that I took it back down to 8.5. I don't even remember how I did that...go figure. I'm not sure but I think I have one slot with 32meg. It's upgradeable to 64, but everything I've put on there...Freehand 9 and Norton Systemworks have been working fine. 
Later,
El


----------

